# Flying Sub Accessory Gear



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

So new we haven't announced to dealers yet! Polyester resin kit contains all shown below in attachment one. Attachment two is the box art by Ron Gross. 

As most of you had noticed, the bottom of the hull has been pre-scribed and detailed for opening hatches in these locations. Kit has inner wheels wells, wheels, landing struts, support rails, rear wheel and mount, claw set and claw rack.

Should be out in late September!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Oooooooooooohhhhh! More details :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very cool but will the resin gear fail after a while? I never use the resin landing gear struts in a kit unless they have metal inserts...sorry..but the FS is heavy.

Steve


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That actually looks BETTER than the prop version that we never got to see on screen! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bless you, sensei.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How much (if any) of the interior will we be able to keep with that claw mounted?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

steve123 said:


> Very cool but will the resin gear fail after a while? I never use the resin landing gear struts in a kit unless they have metal inserts...sorry..but the FS is heavy.
> 
> Steve


We've been working on that. They may end up with an inner support like that, but we have just got them and we're still playing with them....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

John P said:


> How much (if any) of the interior will we be able to keep with that claw mounted?


You should be able to keep everything. The claw does not retract. No good shots of it installed right now.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats cool. Yes resin for the main gear can bend or break. You often see aircraft parts cast with a rod insert. Actually now you see cast brass gear more than resin and there are companies that sell those to replace spindly plastic kit parts too.


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Boy am I glad I bought more than one,yippee. Thanks:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> So new we haven't announced to dealers yet! Polyester resin kit contains all shown below in attachment one. Attachment two is the box art by Ron Gross.
> 
> As most of you had noticed, the bottom of the hull has been pre-scribed and detailed for opening hatches in these locations. Kit has inner wheels wells, wheels, landing struts, support rails, rear wheel and mount, claw set and claw rack.
> 
> Should be out in late September!


*YEAH BABY!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

*OUTSTANDING!*

I knew there was a reason I had not started my Flying Sub yet. 

Jim
QMx


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, that is cool -- and licensed, right?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Boy, I'm glad I have a second kit.....:thumbsup:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I really love this company!..for the record you have gotten 98 percent of the money I spent on kits since the Voyager was released.

Thanks for the peek.

Steve


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

OK this is BIG news! Moebius' FIRST "aftermarket" set for one of their kits!!! GREAT! Frank is taking advantage of this market on his own kit as he should!
Could Jupiter 2 accessory kits be in the future?????
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Kit said:


> Wow, that is cool -- and licensed, right?


Absolutely. All logos will be on the box art when it's ready for production. We should have that art to post soon.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank you Frank.alex


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> Thank you Frank.alex


You're welcome sir!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Credit once again to Rich Taylor and the crew at Pendercrafts for resource material to aid with the box art.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thinking about a 1/32 Diving Bell and Mini Sub Kit?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

NICE! I've always wanted a gears down display of the FS. I would love to do a hangar scene using the gear set. Very nice Frank!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

I agree I can't wait till gear set come out


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Next?*

Now all we need is a 128th scale kit!:devil:

Mark D


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

This is great news- my trouble now is deciding to incorporate it with my current build or start a second...

.


----------



## proteus7 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wonderful! I've been hoping you would offer the gear kit. Built the F.S. to the hull-closing stage months ago, then laid it back, in hopes of this day. A BIG Thanks!! Hope it is released on schedule.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's a guy over at Starship Modeler who thinks this is a BAD thing, and swears he'll never buy a Moebius kit because of it. He figures they're trying to rip us off by not offering a "completely accurate" kit in the first place, and "requiring" us to buy accessory kits to complete the model.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

John P said:


> There's a guy over at Starship Modeler who thinks this is a BAD thing, and swears he'll never buy a Moebius kit because of it. He figures they're trying to rip us off by not offering a "completely accurate" kit in the first place, and "requiring" us to buy accessory kits to complete the model.


Well, as most of you know by now, my on-line style is to be generally non-controversial, and to try to resolve differences amicably. But on this one, I have a pretty strong opinion. I'm close enough to Frank to assure everyone that the last thing on his mind is to "rip off" anyone. There are certain realities and, at times, unexpected occurrences in business (with which I'm all too familiar) that may tend to dictate direction. But as far as offering an accessory kit is concerned, what in the world is wrong with that? I simply call it smart business, while offering your customers something of value. That, in the end, is what it's all about. So, in my opinion, this poster over at SM is just going to have to get over it.
Ron G.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Right, how cynical to offer an "accessory" kit. That would never have happened back in the day...

Oh, wait. There were the Aurora monster accessory kits, with the bats and rats. And the Revell extra chrome and engines for cars. And the Renwal chassis to go with the visible V-8. And every one of those was absolutely great.

So is this.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

John P said:


> There's a guy over at Starship Modeler who thinks this is a BAD thing, and swears he'll never buy a Moebius kit because of it. He figures they're trying to rip us off by not offering a "completely accurate" kit in the first place, and "requiring" us to buy accessory kits to complete the model.


To be honest, I would have loved to have included it with the kit. But then it's no longer a $74.99 retail kit, it's $99.99 retail kit due to additional tooling. And quite a few people could care less about these addons. So am I ripping people off by making someone that doesn't want these pieces pay $25 more, or having people that want them buy it outside of the kit purchase? I guess it's a toss up, but we have calculated that sales should run 1 gear/claw set for every 10 FS kits sold. 

Not "completely accurate"? These pieces were in what, one episode? It doesn't fly out of the ocean either! I guess I should have borrowed Bob Burn's prop and made attachments to spray exhaust out of it too!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Moebius said:


> It doesn't fly out of the ocean either! I guess I should have borrowed Bob Burn's prop and made attachments to spray exhaust out of it too!


It doesn't? You didn't? Really?

Well, I have to say, that's a deal breaker for me. 

Jim


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Some people will find fault in everything, we know that.
We almost ditched the whole idea of landing gear entirely. After some discussion we thought that this arrangement was the best for everybody, the majority who would build the kit and never care about landing gear would have a$75.00 kit...
Those who want the landing gear would get a kit designed for the add on at $75.00 NOT $100.00 or more and a landing gear set designed to fit the kit from the outset for a price competitive with any other aftermarket add-on..AND there would be less work to install it because the kit is actually designed for it!
Seemed to us like a win-win for the builder.... 

But then, some people out there will never be satisfied!
Sometimes it irritates us a bit, but generally speaking, we can deal with that!

Dave


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Actually I LOVE this idea! I would have purchased the kit either way, but I am iffy about the wheels and arms.

Since I have seen the photos over the years of them, I'm more inclined to add them anyway, just in case I decide I DO want them in the future, and I'm a cheap bastard who will pinch a nickle till the buffalo shits.

Next up, I'd LOVE to see a LIS landing gear accessory kit for the chariot... drill rig, hydroponic garden, maybe an alien plant, that sort of thing. Heck, even a scale robby or "deadliest of species" female robot would be nifty!

If possible, I'd also like to see a clear set of seaview control panels, or possibly things you wanted to include with it be had to hold back on.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> There's a guy over at Starship Modeler who thinks this is a BAD thing, and swears he'll never buy a Moebius kit because of it. He figures they're trying to rip us off by not offering a "completely accurate" kit in the first place, and "requiring" us to buy accessory kits to complete the model.


The rest of that thread on Starship Modeler sets him straight.
http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?p=1084633#1084633

.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Of course it's a great idea that Moeibus is offering this, and there are some who will complain no matter what you do. Almost every modeling niche has "aftermarket" stuff. That's the beauty of it - you can build it "Out of the Box" or go to town with every add-on you can find. I personally won't get the gear for the FS-1 (since I don't remember it that way from the show) - but I will get almost everything I can for the J2. 

Thanks for the option Moebius!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm thrilled the gear and claws are going to be available as an aftermarket set. Almost as thrilled that the FS kit didn't break the hundred dollar mark!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Hasbro ripped off my entire childhood by offering all those accessories for G.I. Joe. I want _restitution!!_


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

To have the forsight to have molded in the doors for the landing gear and claw,is a stroke of genius!!To appeal to those who would like the gear,claw set is good business. 
I was prepared to make my own gear,claw parts,now I can build that version without the hassle. 
The Flying Sub is a accurate as was the prop they took it from,cant get any better.When Tamiya announced their 1/32 Zero,the pattern was shown to Mr. Tamiya.It was rejected by him,and a year was spent finding,reserching,and photographing an existing Zero in America.alex


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

gareee said:


> Actually I LOVE this idea! I would have purchased the kit either way, but I am iffy about the wheels and arms.
> 
> Since I have seen the photos over the years of them, I'm more inclined to add them anyway, just in case I decide I DO want them in the future, and I'm a cheap bastard who will pinch a nickle till the buffalo shits.
> 
> ...


AAAAAAND, why not this? ==> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2924871&postcount=214


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I think is great. I don't have a FS yet, and I'm not likely to buy the gear, so I love the fact that I don't have to buy a more expensive. Moebius has done a fantastic job! That you would even consider putting out this accessory kit is great!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> AAAAAAND, why not this? ==> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2924871&postcount=214


Well,start building........


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> AAAAAAND, why not this? ==> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2924871&postcount=214


The only problem with that is I know we would get flak from the "accuracy" guys, as the hull shape we use isn't the crash site version. Now maybe if we did the other hull shape....


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

You'd get flak from them no matter what you did, so look more at the larger picture, of people who don't spend hours pouring over stills and dvds, trying to nit pick ever detail.

I'm sure is someone looked hard enough, they'd find gaff or duct tape on the hull in one episode....LOL!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Moebius said:


> The only problem with that is I know we would get flak from the "accuracy" guys, as the hull shape we use isn't the crash site version. Now maybe if we did the other hull shape....


I wouldn't care about those purists. Regarding the J2, I have TWO rules:
1) the true J2 "are" the miniatures; the mock up EXTERIOR (both the crash site set and the full one) was stuff that Allen's crew built trying to do something as similar as possible to the miniatures;
2) what wondered me when I was 10, were the miniatures and the *INTERIOR* of the filming set mock up.

So, if you do the kit, please count on me to buy one.

Thanks from Brazil for the amazing job.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Technically, Moebius isn't the first model producer to offer accessory packs for their kits. Revell, AMT, and even Aurora offered engine and wheel kits back in the day. I actually have an Aurora Enterprise aircraft carrier kit that had a separate electric motor kit available. You had to buy that kit separately if you wanted to motorize the thing. It's all over the instruction sheets and at first, I couldn't figure out where all the parts were when I bought it from a dealer. Then I realized the motor kit was a separate kit. I don't see why anyone would get all bent out of shape about this. Personally, I fall into the category of those who wouldn't purchase this add-on kit. It's a great accessory kit, and I'm impressed with the fact that Moebius is going the extra mile for the customers who do want this accessory, don't get me wrong. I just always thought the landing gear and claw ruined the whole streamlined appearance of the sub. I also like the fact that I can get the FS kit itself for a much lower price point that if it had these extra parts I wouldn't use anyway. Just my two cents.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmm I wonder if the stand can support the weight of the new accessory kit and the fs-1 itself?

Resin can add a lot of weight, and if the wheels can't support the model without sagging over time, the stand would at least be another display alternative.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Since the Flying Sub was shown with these deployed while on the sea floor you could recreate that look with some carefully placed rock outcroppings to support the underside.

.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

I for one think this was a fantastic idea on the part of Frank, Dave, et al at Moebius. It shows they possess a broad sense of not only improving on their products, but augmenting them as well. It proves they are open-minded to their customers and hopefully opens the doors to other "wish-list" add-on kits (within reason and practicality, of course) like additional goodies for the
J2, or, dare I wish.... an 8 window conversion for the large and small Seaview kits. :thumbsup:

Keep hittin' 'em out of the park Moebius. You are, in my humble opinion, the best thing that has ever happened to this devout fan of IA's contraptions! My Gawd, if you guys had been around when I was a kid in the 60's, my parents would have NEVER gotten any peace everytime we passed the model kit aisle in my local hobby shop.... now only my wife has to put up with my pleading looks as I look at the kits on the shelves.... :wave:


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

Another FANTASTIC item! I've already ordered my kit from culttvman. 

Keep the hits coming. I will always be a loyal Moebius customer. No complaints here. Keep producing and I'll keep buying.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I do believe I'll pose mine parked on the tarmac, wheels down, claw extended, top and bottom hatches open (and the rear door), with my Crow's Nest resin Kowalski doing a routine maintenence check.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the stand will need to have lucite or clear plastic help along the support arm. Mine is wobbly with just the VoodooFX light kit . But that is an easy fix. I put neodium magnets in the sub and on the arm of the stand so I can get some stability and still remove the FS for "zooming"...opps, I mean further inspection.

How does the FS attach to the 'cat? or is it not necessary due to the high thrust coming from the NVRGNA.HPPN Mk 1-a motors?

But make no mistake, the 1/32nd FS is BIG, here is a shot next to a similar scale F4-J Phantom. And Tamiya used metal reinforced struts.









Steve


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

What blue did you use for the docking ring Steve? Really looks good.

Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

it's testor's gloss dark blue..#1211
And thanks!

Steve


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

steve123 said:


> it's testor's gloss dark blue..#1211
> And thanks!
> 
> Steve


Thanks! Color looks spot on.

Jim


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Now remember, that pic was taken in the flat cold light of Febuary...look at some other shots of my FS before you decide...
Here is a shot of the painting..









Steve


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Looks good to me! :thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

*FS stand disaster--anyone know of a more secure stand?*

I got back from vacation and found my large, Beautiful FS on the floor. I finished it shortly before we left and it was pretty wobbly on the stand. I even put some weights inside to balance it a little better. The damage isnt terrible--a seat snapped off, light solder joint came loose, and (the bad one) a paint chip on the top of what was a perfect paint job. Luckily the snug fit of the top allowed me not to glue it in place. My fear is putting it back on the stand.

Does anyone know of a third party stand for the large Moebius Flying Sub?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know of one yet. You could make a short cylinder the size of the ventral collar and dress it up like a a docking tube...

.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

What about those lucite stands with the rubber tips on the 3 arms...anybody have a link to what I'm talking about? Or are they big enough to support the FS1?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that would be a grand solution!^^ If you tighten them down well enough, they will hold up a surprising amount of weight

I get mine from the Starship Modellers' webstore

there is a big enough size for what you need.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

to me those are ugly as hell,better to get a slice of a large acrylic tube and place on there.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

well, to me, acrylic tubes are ugly, too. To each his own. 

The tripods allow more flexibility in posing the sub at an angle, if you like and the base is more stable than the bottom of a tube


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

xr4sam said:


> What about those lucite stands with the rubber tips on the 3 arms...anybody have a link to what I'm talking about? Or are they big enough to support the FS1?


It would appear they no longer come with the rubber tips and look to have been made a bit cheaper in qualitiy by the new company.

http://www.laftoys.com/index.php?cPath=15&osCsid=559835af3107600be5ea824547934334


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd replace the rubber tips with bits of felt anyway. easier on the paintjob


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

the rubber tips are clear on the new ones


----------

